
Show HN: Split Spreadsheets – Easily Split Large CSVs into Smaller Files - asharma327
http://www.splitspreadsheets.com
======
asharma327
OP Here. I made this tool to easily split large CSV files into smaller ones. I
have run into this task when non-tech people are unable to open large files.

There are many ways to do this if you can code but I wanted an easy browser
based solution, especially so non-tech people I work with can do this on their
own.

Feel free to try it out and let me know any feedback

~~~
kburman
For quick work, the website works great but when we're actually working on the
large file command line or a GUI makes more sense.

